# My First (and possibly last!) Flame Licker



## NickG (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics and videos of short runs it's done so far. I still need to do some fine tuning, and hopefully it'll be a good runner. I think I bit off more than I could chew with this one!

Nick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick,

Maybe it's the angle of the shots but it looks to me like your flame may be a little too high and your perhaps not getting the necessary heat transfer. ??? :-\

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Jan 5, 2010)

Bob,

You could be right. I made the burner to get the flame into the position that Jan Ridders suggested, but I may take a skim off the burner body so I can adjust it down or up with packing if required. I think it might be sucking in a colder part of the flame. I have a few things to try so watch this space!

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## NickG (Jan 7, 2010)

;D   :big:

More videos of the finished and properly running flame licker:









Nick


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 7, 2010)

> I think I bit off more than I could chew with this one!



Nick,
I think you chewed it and swallowed as well. 
Congratulations. Looks good.
Gail in NM


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 7, 2010)

Great going Nick ;D - Well done! :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## NickG (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Gail and Arnold,

I can't put into words how happy I am! :big:

In the old days, before I found this forum I could very well have given up before now so it's all of you guys that spurred me on.

Nick


----------



## cfellows (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations, Nick. If you can get a flame licker to run, you can get anything to run! Sometimes success with these finicky engines is more rewarding than the ones that work right out of the chute!

Chuck


----------



## joe d (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to go, Nick :bow: :bow:

Your "Stick to it" is as impressive as the result!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## itowbig (Jan 7, 2010)

woohoo1  yeee its alive  way to go  nice


----------



## NickG (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah you're right chuck, can't stop grinning! This has been the proudest model engineering moment of my life I think!

Thanks guys.

Nick


----------



## ariz (Jan 7, 2010)

wow, that's a well done engine and a great runner too :bow:

congrats nick!!!


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats Nick. I was following your build thread. Perseverance has it's rewards. Bravo.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful Nick! :bow: :bow: :bow:

I've built, and rebuilt that engine 5 times.
Not a runner in the batch of them.
Very nicely done!

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 7, 2010)

NickG  said:
			
		

> can't stop grinning! This has been the proudest model engineering moment of my life I think!



and more to come!
Congratulations Nick.


----------



## NickG (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Rick, I've seen videos of your poppin engine which is fantastic so I'm sure if you wanted to you could easily make a working version of this one now. These flame lickers are tempremental to say the least though! Kinda glad it's finished in a way but very satisfying to watch! I think an i.c. engine will be my next project, so I'll probably have to go through all this again and worse!


----------



## zturgut (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations Nick,
Great job..I hope I will have time to try mine next week. 
Regards,
Zeki


----------



## NickG (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Zeki, best of luck, should be fantastic.

Nick


----------

